# Prawn toast



## altyfc (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it possible to make prawn toasts without a deep fat fryer?  If so, could someone please tell me how...

Thank you

Aaron


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2004)

I found this - I never knew shrimp toast had all this - maybe this will get you started - but I'm still looking too.

Makes 32 Shrimp Toasts

Ingredients:
8 slices of white bread with the crusts removed (should be 1 - 2 days old)
Water
3/4 pound fresh shrimp, shelled, deveined, and chopped
2 - 3 water chestnuts, diced 
1/2 medium onion, diced
1 scallion, chopped fine
salt to taste
white pepper to taste 
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 tablespoon cornstarch
A few drops sesame oil

2 - 4 cups oil for deep-frying 

Cut each slice of bread into 4 squares (32 squares total). 
Combine the diced water chestnuts, onion, shrimp and mince until fine. Add the scallion, cornstarch, egg, white pepper, and sesame oil. Mix together.  

Place a heaping teaspoon of the shrimp mixture on a bread square. Continue with each of the bread squares. > 
Heat wok and add 2 - 4 cups oil. Heat the oil to 375 degrees. Carefully slide the bread pieces into the wok, a few slices at a time, shrimp mixture down. Deep-fry until golden, about 2 minutes, then turn and deep-fry on other side. Drain on paper towels. Serve hot.


----------

